# I need help, urgent



## Richard.age (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in marouba, sydney, just arrived form spain. I've got serious problems in finding some cheap place to live in. Could somebody please tell me were can i find some place to rent a bedroom, or a pension, or anything similar? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

*Rent*



Richard.age said:


> I'm in marouba, sydney, just arrived form spain. I've got serious problems in finding some cheap place to live in. Could somebody please tell me were can i find some place to rent a bedroom, or a pension, or anything similar?
> Thank you very much.


Have you looked at share houses on Share Accommodation in Sydney - Gumtree Free Classifieds - 1
Sydney is not the cheapest place to find rentals, but that site will give you good priced bedrooms.


----------



## Richard.age (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah rooms are nromally 80 - 200 a week


----------

